# Anti Serum Killed my DLH. Support needed!



## princess lia (Nov 23, 2005)

It has been a shock for our family and that of another family at our local vet yesterday. I am heart broken and can't stop crying!

My gorgeous DLH, Lia died yesterday morning from a bad batch of Anti Tick Serum.

My vet rang me in shock and told me over the phone that Lia had a reaction to the serum and died. They had only given her 1ml when they noticed her reaction and they thought she would recover but after 10 minutes, she went into cardiac arrest. They tried to revive her; medication, respirator, heart massage etc, but they couldn't bring her back!

Not that it isn't bad enough, another cat that came in that morning with a tick also died from the same serum (same bottle)! I had been chatting with the owner of the other mog and we both left our animals in good spirit. Never, ever did we think this would happen!

The vet staff where in tears as these animals were not marked to die. The vet himself said that he only knew of one other case in his surgery (in 12 years) where an animal had died of an allergic reaction to the serum, but this seemed extremely unlikely in Lia's case because of the death of the other mog within half an hour of my cat dying.

A report has been lodged, the medication is being checked and an investigation launched.... but my darling animal and dear friend is gone! I still can't believe this has happened!!

I just don't know what I am going to tell the kids!?
I loved her so much! My heart hurts so bad!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I am so sorry. It must be so heart wrenching. I feel for you and your poor companion. I couldn't immagine how it must feel. I hope the investigation goes well and you find out exactly what happened, not that it would make the pain go away but at least you'd know. Hugs to you, you need them...


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry, I don't even know what I'd do in your position. You're in my prayers. *Hugs*


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What an awful tragedy, I can't even imagine how you must feel. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

oh my gosh, I have experienced loving animals dying, but never when they didn't have to, I can't even imagine what it must feel like, I hope you get to the bottom of it, and I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so terribly sorry. The needlessness of the death makes it that much more bitter and hard to accept. My own heart is still aching from the loss of a pet also, so I understand your pain, but the circumstances are tragic. I would have a little service with the children to help them through the shock. God bless you all.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

My heart, prayers and hugs go out to you andyour kids. I'm so sorry. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and your family. I'm so sorry. (((((HUGS)))))


----------

